# Newbie Question, Rules For Passengers Riding In The Back Tt



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

I have heard in the past that you can have passengers riding in TT while going down the road as long as you have communication between the TV (vehicle) and the trailer.
Now with most states having seatbelt laws I'm wondering if that is true anymore, or if it was ever true.
I'm new to TT, coming from a pop-up where this wasn't possible. Kids (& DW) are very excited about this as a possibility for trip from WI to FL next month.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

I am pretty sure that traveling in a moving trailer is illegal. But I could be wrong.

It has been quite a while since I have heard any talk of this being legal.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Somewhere on line there is a guide, state by state of regulations for TT's and RV's. The name if the site escapes me now but I do remember some states do allow that but they are few and far between. Truthfully, I would never ever allow this. It's simply too dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Everything-about-rving.com is the web site. About 6 states allow it with each having different rules about it. Again, why would you do this? Do you realize how rough the ride would be back there?


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

I know California Vehicle Code Section 21712 states it's illegal for travel trailers but 5th wheel is allowed to have passengers as long as they have a communication device.


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

JDStremel3 said:


> I know California Vehicle Code Section 21712 states it's illegal for travel trailers but 5th wheel is allowed to have passengers as long as they have a communication device.


According to that website I referenced about 10 states allow passengers in a 5'er.


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

I would never have anyone back in the trailer as its very unsafe...even in a 5'er


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

JDStremel3 said:


> I would never have anyone back in the trailer as its very unsafe...even in a 5'er


Get in a bad crash with people back in the camper, I'd hate to be the one to look inside camper to see what condition those people were in.


----------



## E Zurcher (Mar 13, 2014)

If you've ever seen what happens to a camper in a wreck, you would NEVER allow anyone to either in a TT or 5R. I have seen the results and they look like what's left after a tornado hits a trailer park.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Todd&Regan said:


> I would never have anyone back in the trailer as its very unsafe...even in a 5'er


Get in a bad crash with people back in the camper, I'd hate to be the one to look inside camper to see what condition those people were in.
[/quote]

I agree. Is there a specific reason that you need to do this?


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

Well for a few reasons number one is we have four kids and they were all excited about the prospect of it but more importantly the wife wanted to know if she could go sleep back there while we traded off driving.

I posted the same question on the Keystone forum and got totally flamed by person after person stating how unsafe and stupid the idea was. 
Well I didn't know, I'm new to this & that's why I asked








(I will say you guys have generally been MUCH friendlier on this site over here)

One person did give me this bit of info to answer my 'stupid' question : State towing laws
It looks like most states are okay with it for a truck camper, a few for 5'ers, but not many for TT's except IN so far...well the kids will be bummed, but after reading all the replies it sounds like it wasn't the greatest idea anyway.

I have not ever personally seen a trailer that's been in a bad accident so I guess I don't know how terrible the outcome is. I'd think wether you were in the front or back a wreck while towing a 7,000# TT would look pretty devastating either way


----------



## E Zurcher (Mar 13, 2014)

We are here to help! There are no stupid questions. Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

E Zurcher said:


> We are here to help! There are no stupid questions. Enjoy and be safe.


+1 on this.

The friendly helpful nature of this forum is the reason that I still frequent this site even though I do not have an Outback trailer.

I hope you have a great first season with your new camper and keep on asking questions as you have them.

Gregg


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have refrained from commenting on this post until now. Refraining is not my usual composure, just ask Robertized.







I didn't want to scream at the top of my lungs.

I recall a RV park in Nebraska where we were staying for the night. A fellow camper pulled in with a small TT in tow. His wife got out and, prior to him backing in, she opened the trailer and let out her little mixed breed dog. It didn't take long for the neighboring RVers to begin a conversation with both her and her husband. The talk didn't get heated but it was definitely trying to point them away from carrying their pet inside the trailer. I heard no one supporting their pet traveling inside the TT.

I say all this to get to this. I just observed the interaction with the pet owner letting Fido travel inside his trailer. If I had seen the guy get out and open the trailer and four kids and his DW exiting... I would be calling 911. It is unbelievable to me that anyone would think that scenario is a safe one. You are to be commended for asking the question. Now please take the overwhelming response as an action item for your travel planning. The lives of the people you love most in the world are in your hands as you travel America. Be safe, watch out for the other guy, and stop frequently. Hey you might even drop in line in the water and relax.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Leedek said:


> The talk didn't get heated but it was definitely trying to point them away from carrying their pet inside the trailer. I heard no one supporting their pet traveling inside the TT.


Dogs ride in trailers all over the place, it is actually the main transportation method for most animals. Here are just a few examples:


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

TwoElkhounds said:


> If I had seen the guy get out and open the trailer and four kids and his DW exiting... I would be calling 911.


As far as calling 911 if you saw someone allowing his DW and children ride in the trailer, if it was a state where it is surprisingly legal, it would be a waste of your dime.

That being said, my dog (2 Year-old Cairn Terrier) rides in the truck with us and I would never let my family ride in the trailer even if it was legal. Now, if I had a big dog, I would not have any problem with letting him ride in the camper in a well-positioned kennel.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

OK.... OK..... I get it!







Y'all like pushing your luck, I don't. Sometimes it seems appropriate to respond to questions from members that seem to not be real. ( The question, not the member. ) I understand that different states have different laws. It has been my life experience to fall to the conservative side. I do my best to keep my family safe.

If any of my friends here on Outbackers, or anyone else for that matter, show up at a RV park where I am and the kiddies and DW come out of the trailer that just stopped ..... it was me that called the LEO. I'll let the local Barney figure out if traveling with people inside a moving trailer is legal or not. I'll err on the common sense side. Now have a nice day!







NOTE: Opinions expressed here are mine and do not reflect the opinion of Outbacker.com or its membership.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

Leedek said:


> OK.... OK..... I get it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone in this thread has advocated traveling with their family in the trailer. The OP was just wondering if anyone did this as he didn't know the answer. I can see the intrigue in doing it. But, as I have said, for safety sake, I would never allow any of my family to ride in the trailer.

TwoElkHounds and I commented on traveling with dogs in the trailer.

Partly my comments were made in jest. So I am sorry if I offended anyone.

I think the bottom-line consensus for the OP from this thread is that it is illegal in most states and not a good idea even in the few states where it is legal.

Happy Camping Everyone and be safe!


----------



## AngryA (Apr 29, 2013)

This may put the danger of passengers in a moving TT into perspective.

TT Crash


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice...and point taken.
I was wondering when video links were going to show up









Yep MUCH safer in the back of the Excursion, even if they do loosen the seatbelts way too much so they can lay down and sleep.
My 14 yr old son said he'd just wear all his motocross gear


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

NDKoze said:


> OK.... OK..... I get it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone in this thread has advocated traveling with their family in the trailer. The OP was just wondering if anyone did this as he didn't know the answer. I can see the intrigue in doing it. But, as I have said, for safety sake, I would never allow any of my family to ride in the trailer.

TwoElkHounds and I commented on traveling with dogs in the trailer.

Partly my comments were made in jest. So I am sorry if I offended anyone.

I think the bottom-line consensus for the OP from this thread is that it is illegal in most states and not a good idea even in the few states where it is legal.

Happy Camping Everyone and be safe!








[/quote]

I would never advocate that people travel in a trailer. My post was strickly related to animals. As NDKoze indicated, if you kennel the dog and restrict their movement, a dog will travel fine in a trailer. Is it ideal, no, but it can be done and the dog will be fine.

Sorry for any misunderstanding.

DAN


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I bet Wowchad had no idea that such an innocent question would generate this much traffic. If any of y'all have taken offense from my posts ... sorry. It is difficult to not be concerned with safety while traveling. I know we here are trying to be helpful. I have not seen many RV accidents but I am sure it puts an end to a good travel experience.

The travel season is here or quickly coming. Have a great summer.


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

Psst...bank just called...I PICK UP THE NEW TRAILER FRIDAY
















I'm so EXCITED, it's our first travel trailer


----------

